# Procedura di aggiornamento

## Johnnydsg

E’ questa la procedura di aggiornamento?

```
emerge --sync

emerge -uDNav --tree world

emerge -av --depclean

revdep-rebuild -v -- --ask

dispatch-conf

glsa-check -t all

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io do solito uso solo emerge --sync e poi emerge -uUDav @world, depclean lo lancio sporadicamente e dispatch-conf solo quando portage mi avvisa che c'e' un file di configurazione da aggiornare.

----------

## cloc3

 *Johnnydsg wrote:*   

> E’ questa la procedura di aggiornamento?
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

secondo me, il glsa-check serve quando si vuole limitare l'aggiornamento ai soli pacchetti marcati da difetti di sicurezza.

lanciato alla fine di un aggiornamento globale riuscito dovrebbe dare necessariamente un esito nullo.

----------

